# Pampered Chef's air fryer/oven/ rotisserie combination.  LOVE the thing.



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 30, 2020)

Pampered Chef is very expensive, and I usually don't pay ridiculous prices for appliances, but this thing is amazing.  

I am on a health journey since 9/3/2019, and cauliflower pizza is my go-to meal for times when I haven't been to the grocery store.  Frozen cauliflower rice (from Costco) makes me two one-serving pizza crusts, add Rao's sauce, a couple of ounces of mozzarella and some veggies and lean ham on the top.  Yummy.  

 The crust is easy.  Cook 2 cups of  frozen riced cauliflower for five minutes in the microwave.  Add 1 1/3 cups of mozzarella cheese and some italian seasoning + one egg.   This makes two one-serving crusts.  Just five minutes at 400 degrees on bake, then turn it over, and another five minutes, then it's done.  Add toppings (Rao's sauce, mozzarella and other toppings).  

The thing roasts vegetables, too.  There is a rotisserie, too.


----------



## nomoretslt (Mar 30, 2020)

My daughter recently had a party and she had so many sales that she got the really cool crock cooker thing.  She loves it.  I love everything I’ve purchased from pampered chef.  Yes expensive, but great tools and they last just like Tupperware.  I’m still using Tupperware that’s 40 years old.  

I did have my eye on the cooker, but really don’t have the room for it.  We just put our house on the market (we have great timing) and am not looking forward to packing and ditching 40 years with of stuff.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 30, 2020)

nomoretslt said:


> My daughter recently had a party and she had so many sales that she got the really cool crock cooker thing.  She loves it.  I love everything I’ve purchased from pampered chef.  Yes expensive, but great tools and they last just like Tupperware.  I’m still using Tupperware that’s 40 years old.
> 
> I did have my eye on the cooker, but really don’t have the room for it.  We just put our house on the market (we have great timing) and am not looking forward to packing and ditching 40 years with of stuff.


I don't know how other air fryers compare, but we are saving electricity by using this thing a lot.


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 31, 2020)

wife got one of these and loves it as well.

i have to say the best thing shes made in it sofar (not that any of it is bad)....is bacon!  it is the perfect texture...not greasy...man its perhaps some of the tastiest bacon ive had in awahile!  would have never thought to air fry bacon!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 31, 2020)

I am going to have to tell Rick about the bacon.  He eats bacon every morning.


----------



## easyrider (Apr 1, 2020)

We bought an air fryer last Christmas and so far I think the best tasting and easiest things to air fry is breaded fish and chicken breast. We use a dry breading and experiment with seasonings to spice it up. I tried shake n bake seasoning and its ok but not as good as seasoned crushed bread crumbs, imo.

Bill


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 3, 2020)

This particular one does more than air frying.  I roasted vegetables in the thing, Rick made carolis, and my cauliflower pizza crusts and the pizzas I make from them, unbelievably good.


----------

